# Golden Cobra Snakeheads



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Got 6 new future monster for my tank and a freebie super red albino oscar.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

glad they made the trip lol!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> glad they made the trip lol!


My shoes are soaking wet. I was sweating in the cold. 15 minutes of walking carrying them. I need a car. They are super active now.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

looking forward for pics =/ too bad i don't got a spare 120 gallon for them or i'd pick a couple up from you instantly...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Well if I can manage to breed them then the babies are gonna go cheap.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Well if I can manage to breed them then the babies are gonna go cheap.


if you are able to breed them i'll pick up 12 to raise


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> if you are able to breed them i'll pick up 12 to raise


Not a promise yet but if I do I will notify yiu right away. There are only few snakehead crazy in this forum so that would be easy. Not planning to keep all 1500 fry anyway.


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

i would love to buy some also


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice pick up El!

Put me down for babies 2!


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

me too!!  snakeheads are awesomme!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Will no promise yet. I got first person Chronick and a guy from Alberta which will for sure buy lots of them. So if all fry get sold if they do breed, then I'm gonna say sorry in advance to the next person.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't think I'm destined to own snakehead, every deal I've made for the last year has fallen through!! Jealous!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Illbuyourcatfish said:


> I don't think I'm destined to own snakehead, every deal I've made for the last year has fallen through!! Jealous!


Snakeheads are awesome!!! If you want snakehead and if they are available, you can for sure own one or two or more.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

I sun think you can comm all 6 together as they will fight seem them at the fish fighting...
They normal stay in the plastic bag till sold...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> I sun think you can comm all 6 together as they will fight seem them at the fish fighting...
> They normal stay in the plastic bag till sold...


Well you know me I'm a person that keeps the most aggressive unpredictable fish in a comm tank. Lol! Well just incase an aggression starts then they are gonna go to their own way. One will for sure in my comm tank. Hope a pair will show up. Only planning to keep three. A mating pair (hopefully) and 1 in the jdm tank. The rest will be sold if they don't pair up.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you find these! My big male died, damn tank mate picked his eye out in a fluke shot and that was the end of him he didnt recover.

I'm looking to get 3-4 now again,


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

-DC- said:


> Where did you find these! My big male died, damn tank mate picked his eye out in a fluke shot and that was the end of him he didnt recover.
> 
> I'm looking to get 3-4 now again,


Save up now as March will be Snakehead Madness. Leaving on the 27 for my vacation and when I'm back, gonna go wild on ordering fish.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

eL!
make sure you keep me in the loop. 

I will need a trio of these when you place the order


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

ya let me know


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Keep me updated as well Earl! I love making the trip to Vancity for fish!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

For sure guys. Wow I'm gonna be broke next year....


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> For sure guys. Wow I'm gonna be broke next year....


i think you should start an importing business


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

^No kidding. I don't mind paying a little extra to get fish that aren't commonly available, heck it's about $150 extra for me to drive down to Van to pick them up when gas and food is considered!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> i think you should start an importing business


I'm too busy to do business indoors. Plus I sleep most of the day and go out at night.


----------



## dabu (Jun 23, 2010)

yea i have a hudge tank that would be great . ill buy a few .


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha... It's too early yet as they are only 9".


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Hahaha... It's too early yet as they are only 9".


any idea what size they'll start to breed? 13"? or is it age that matters?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> any idea what size they'll start to breed? 13"? or is it age that matters?


Someone said 1 year, so at 9" , they should be around 6-8 months.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Well you know me I'm a person that keeps the most aggressive unpredictable fish in a comm tank. Lol! Well just incase an aggression starts then they are gonna go to their own way. One will for sure in my comm tank. Hope a pair will show up. Only planning to keep three. A mating pair (hopefully) and 1 in the jdm tank. The rest will be sold if they don't pair up.


Really??I like your term "the most aggressive unpredictable fish"
Didnt see you keep aimara before or just didnt post...

go get one or more.. really something unpredictable if you put your hand in.

cant wait mine to be more than 2ft


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Really??I like your term "the most aggressive unpredictable fish"
> Didnt see you keep aimara before or just didnt post...
> 
> go get one or more.. really something unpredictable if you put your hand in.
> ...


I used to have a curucupira but it bailed out. I wanted to get a lac and curucupira again though. Amaira and giant snakeheads are just the two fish I would never dare add in my comm tank.

Well in the tank it got a west african lungfish with a repuation of crushing the head of it's tank mate but never in my tank. Also got an aba aba that they say in the wild able to rip apart a juvenile nile croc. Never shown aggression in my tank except when I placed it in my 700g tank before and it went berserk. Place it back in a 375g and went just fine again. I still won't place my hand with an aba aba as I don't want my fingers gone.


----------



## dabu (Jun 23, 2010)

just curious where they are from ??


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Native to India


----------



## keith yoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Now I know who bought the last six snakehead I been looking for. Enjoy it.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

keith yoo said:


> Now I know who bought the last six snakehead I been looking for. Enjoy it.


Bought where? I import my own.


----------



## keith yoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry ! I thought you bought them from fantasy aquatic cos they have some last week. Will you sell some? Thanks!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I used to have a curucupira but it bailed out. I wanted to get a lac and curucupira again though. Amaira and giant snakeheads are just the two fish I would never dare add in my comm tank.
> 
> Well in the tank it got a west african lungfish with a repuation of crushing the head of it's tank mate but never in my tank. Also got an aba aba that they say in the wild able to rip apart a juvenile nile croc. Never shown aggression in my tank except when I placed it in my 700g tank before and it went berserk. Place it back in a 375g and went just fine again. I still won't place my hand with an aba aba as I don't want my fingers gone.


I think i know what you mean about the finger ... see below link

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/monster-fish-21/wolves-den-5208/index16.html

Well there is a debate on the 2 monster...
Aimara and giant snakeheads VS...for both being max size wonder who will win... Aimara even being attack 1st after serious attack will not die so easy,
after a counter attack to the SH... who know who will win haha...the healing rate for wolf is so much faster then a SH..but SH teeth is shaper... too bad it too expensive to find out..


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> I think i know what you mean about the finger ... see below link
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/monster-fish-21/wolves-den-5208/index16.html
> 
> ...


I got bitten by my aba aba before but he was still small back then but left my middle finger and ring finger with a nasty bite. For a fish with a horse shape teeth but sharp.

It uses pure muscle on upper skull instead of gullar plate.

















Yep people are still debating about amaira and giant sh. Not fare for amaira as it's expensive compare to giant sh that are sometimes use as feeder when young.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

interesting skull...look alien...
yup i heard the bite can kill...
i wonder what have the most interesting skull feature


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> interesting skull...look alien...
> yup i heard the bite can kill...
> i wonder what have the most interesting skull feature


African lungfish got a weird looking skull too. Their is a photo online. Still looking for a wolffish skull but no one is donating one. I know someone in BCA have a large dead wolffish but he trew it away. Could have preserve it.


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Nice SH's earl! Surprised that oscar made the trip alive hahah


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

jm. said:


> Nice SH's earl! Surprised that oscar made the trip alive hahah


I think the oscar was food but I'm keeping it and let it grow. It looks nice!!!!


----------

